# Smooth Knob-tailed geckos?



## TheReptileCove (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

i was reading some care sheets on knob-tailed geckos and it says that they do not reccomend handling these types of gecko as it stresses them out alot.?
Is this true?
Thanks,

harrison..


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 12, 2010)

Geckos, in general, are not a reptile that can be handled as such.

We will pick ours up very occasionally to check them over, or more rarely, to show someone, but thats about it.


----------



## Chadleystar (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes they do not handle very well, not like beardies. If you want a reptile you can handle everyday these are not the type IMO


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 12, 2010)

aussie geckos don't like to be handled. Other species can be trained and tamed so to speak but at the end of the day they are not meant to be.


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 12, 2010)

ok, thanks guys. and good point Grogshla..


----------



## gemrock2hot (Oct 12, 2010)

i handle my thick tailed girl all the time she seems to like the attention and shes loves to have a look around i guess it just depends how they are raised


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have quite a few Levis levis and all mine are handled every day. Mine eat crickets from tongs and seem very amenable to handling. From the time mine come from the egg i spend alot of time with them, to the point where they do not stress as they are familiar with me. I have a young one currently who runs to the front of the tub when he sees the shiny metal tongs in my hand!

In short, if they are adults you have acquired then taming them to the point where they put up with handling will take time. If you purchase them young, you can get them used to handling tot he point they will eat from your fingers.


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. i will be researching the knob-tailed geckos for a while so i can save up and buy all thing things i need to buy and know all the things i need to know. thanks again.

Harrison..


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 12, 2010)

I believe all reptile species were not meant to be handled, BUT, with good husbandry skills and patience I believe reptiles can become tolerate of handling  Some will just never take to it, others will like the occasional out of cage experience!


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, now i have the hard job of trying to find people in or near Gold Coast selling them 
haha


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 12, 2010)

ReptileboyH said:


> Thanks guys, now i have the hard job of trying to find people in or near Gold Coast selling them
> haha



Yeah...good luck with that :lol: 

Although, next year, that could be us 

We had to get our first gex from SA and NSW


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 12, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Yeah...good luck with that :lol:
> 
> Although, next year, that could be us
> 
> We had to get our first gex from SA and NSW


 
Didn't you say you have some due to hatch soon ( whistle face )


----------



## Rocket (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 12, 2010)

AWWW! that must be one of the cutest and coolest things i have ever seen!!! :O
Stunning! : D


----------



## wayneobro (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey bro , we have a knobbie that does not mind being handled , I even hand feed him . So I guess with a little patients and time you can train then somewhat


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 15, 2010)

good to know mate, thanks : )


----------

